# I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze



## iur (Nov 25, 2021)

I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze.The vent switch does not read that the vent is closed (or open). When I opened the hood, I did not receive a message on the dash that the hood was open. My remote start does not work, which I think is because the computer cannot confirm that the vent is closed. I changed the lock / switch and nothing has changed. I wonder if there is something wrong with the wiring or fuse somewhere. Anyone know more about how this is wired or something else I should take care of?


----------

